# Problem after installing



## Oz (Mar 30, 2010)

Well i think i have a problem. I just installed FreeBSD, system restarts and then i let it boot by itself. Then it charges some things and the it ask for login and password. I write and when i log it just appears a screen saying: "Welcome to FreeBSD! before seeking thecnical support, please use the following resources...". Is that normal or what i have to do?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 30, 2010)

Oz said:
			
		

> Is that normal or what i have to do?



That's perfectly normal. Now start reading the handbook.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/


----------



## lesha (Mar 31, 2010)

Don't worry, all we have gone through it.
This is console,- it's difficult a few to novices.
But you can write (as root) /etc/rc.conf like this


```
#
keymap="ru.koi8-r"
font8x16="koi8-r-8x16"
#
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
gnome_enable="YES"
#
moused_enable="NO"
```

And don't forget to install Gnome, hal, hald, Xorg and dbus from sysinstall
or pkg_add. Sysinstall is better.
I don't know, do you have sysinstall in 8.0, but it must have
something simple.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 31, 2010)

lesha said:
			
		

> Sysinstall is better.


No, it is not. It's un-officially at it's end of life.


----------



## Beastie (Mar 31, 2010)

Unofficially? sysinstall(8):


> This utility is a prototype which lasted several years past its expiration date and is greatly in need of death.


----------



## Oz (Apr 1, 2010)

Ok i am going great, now i am configuring xorg and instaling gnome. Thanks for your suport.


----------



## Oz (Apr 1, 2010)

Now that i am configuring i get some problems with xorg. I have to modify file xorg.new.conf but there is information that i dont see:












What could it be?


----------



## Beastie (Apr 1, 2010)

First, the file should be called /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Check the handbook.

And what do you expect to be in the file/what do you want to change? You can check the man page xorg.conf(5) for all the details.

One thing you could add is the resolution:

```
Section "Screen"
  [...]
  DefaultDepth 24
  SubSection "Display"
    [...]
    Depth 24
    Modes "NNNNxNNNN"
    [...]
  EndSubSection
```
If you have an LCD monitor, check its manual/the Internet for its maximum resolution and set that as *Modes*. Remove all the other *Display* subsections.


----------



## varnie (Apr 1, 2010)

hi, this article in Handbook might help you.


----------



## Oz (Apr 1, 2010)

The things i dont see is SynHoriz rate and vertical. Ant the screen resolution. But i thnk the problem is when i put this code:

```
# Xorg -config xorg.conf.new
```
I just get the black screen but my mouse doesnt works. I have a laptop so i think that i have to configure ps/2 mouse. Strangely i finished configuring all and as root i put startx and then i get like a white screen white boxes and I can controll my mouse and keyboard.


----------

